# What's your temp?



## Bret (Jan 3, 2008)

It was -2 F this morning. Right now it's 9. Supposed to be a balmy 30-40 this weekend.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2008)

It's 32 here now but should be 70 by Sunday  .


----------



## pink-north (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a chilly -16 celcius today. That's 2.8 F. The weather people say it will jump to +18 celcius by next week! That would be about 72 F. That's a huge jump if you ask me.


----------



## edco76 (Jan 3, 2008)

A balmy 9 f. I am freezing lol This is Alabama we arent suppose to get cold.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 3, 2008)

It was -1f when I left my house this morning,  I think it is about 4f now


----------



## Flynn (Jan 3, 2008)

DELETED


----------



## chrisinflorida (Jan 3, 2008)

Around 5:30 pm Eastern it was 53 degrees here.  

Chris


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2008)

If it ever got down to 4 in Texas i think everyone would commit suicide  .


----------



## Woodi (Jan 3, 2008)

It's been really really cold for 3 days, well below zero. Lots of snow, the banks are high. Not fun. But weatherman says it is going up to +8 in 2 days, and may rain. Now that is just spooky!


----------



## Becky (Jan 3, 2008)

Its currently about 86 degrees (F) here, humid & raining. I want some snow. 

Well, on second thoughts, maybe not snow, just cooler weather!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 3, 2008)

We are having a heat wave. A tropical heat wave baby. We hit the mid 30's  to 40's today.  After single digits and wind chills into the negative numbers, the 30's and 40's  seems downright balmy.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey we started out this morning here in SW Missouri at 12 degrees with a wind chill of +1 at 7 am.  It hit a high of 37 today.  They say by Sunday we could be at 67 degrees!  That is like crazy man!  I'll take it though!

Paul


----------



## Woodi (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is my hubby in our driveway, starting up the snowblower behind our car, in minus 15 C weather:







suddenly, a wind picked up:






Ouch, now this stings the face!


----------



## Michelle1210 (Jan 5, 2008)

we are about 37-41 but snow and ice on the way


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2008)

Sunday at 4pm, 72 & sunny!


----------

